# FCN 2013: The Sheraton Novi already booked?



## Lavi (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm looking to go to FCN, but I tried online booking, and it looks as if it's completely full for the dates I want. I was hoping to book for April 11th(Thursay) to the 14th(Sunday). I may or may not be going with one other person. 
Where should I go or who should I speak to about this? Should I talk to the front desk directly? Do you think they could cut me a deal in the block? Am I completely out of luck? I really don't want to go to any other hotel.
If this is in the wrong place, please move it. Thanks.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 15, 2012)

WWWhhhhhhhaatt

This actually surprises me completely. 

Are you sure they even offered those dates?

And if you really have to, it'd almost be better to go to a different hotel. Sheraton isn't exactly convenience central, even if it is where the furcon is held.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 15, 2012)

How'd you go about trying to reserve a room? I went to their website and they didn't even appear to be offering reservations for FCN 13 yet. Remember that the con itself will reserve a number of rooms specifically for attendees at the special rate, you may just be seeing that there are no ordinary rooms left available during those dates.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 25, 2012)

It may be several more weeks before the dates and theme are posted for FCN 2013.


----------

